# RIP, Uber driver in Charlotte killed by drunk driver $0.60 mi $0.11 Minute



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, we lost another driver here in Charlotte. I was able to avoid a headon, but still had my SUV totaled by a drunk driver in June. This driver was not as fortunate. In NC, dui is a misdemeanor unless there is a death. This will be a felony charge. The girl that hit me was charged with a misdemeanor. Most of our local roads are single lane divided only by paint. Most drivers in Charlotte have driven in this area.

There was an Uber occupant in the car that survived and was taken to the hospital. Uber will be writing some big checks on this one.
https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/o...d-in-2-car-crash-in-south-charlotte/801141862

This area is the closest we have to Beverly Hills in Charlotte.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Uber will be writing some big checks on this one.


How is Uber held responsible for the actions of another drunk driver? The speeding drunk driver who crossed the double yellow line is liable. As for the injured occupant, they'll probably receive a $5 ride credit from Uber, but the injury attorneys will be going after the responsible party for causing the accident.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> How is Uber held responsible for the actions of another drunk driver? The speeding drunk driver who crossed the double yellow line is liable. As for the injured occupant, they'll probably receive a $5 ride credit from Uber, but the injury attorneys will be going after the responsible party for causing the accident.


Uber didn't pay me for my ride, because although I accepted a ping, I didn't pick up the pax.
I am thinking the drunk will not have enough insurance for the pending lawsuits, under insured motorist then moves over to Uber. Occupant was in car, it goes to Raiser insurance. They may give the family a ride to the funeral, but don't expect much from Uber.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just to be sure, NC is a state where Uber is required to have insurance ? Do you know what the exact limits and coverage are ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ballantyne is also where the Uber driver was killed last year before the killers stole his car and drove it to Maryland.

Ballantyne- a very dangerous neighborhood.
Glad I drive my cab in the westside hood with crackheads and hos.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Glad to see someone that picks up on Sugar Creek and the 85. I only drop off there and get out with my head ducked.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Glad to see someone that picks up on Sugar Creek and the 85. I only drop off there and get out with my head ducked.


Sugar Creek is sketchy even for me. I work between Little Rock and Beatriea Ford.
Sugar Creek has a special kind of psychotic crackhead I'm not particularly fond of.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

0h, I thought you were brave. Airport area is not that bad, unless you stop at the gas station on pax way home. Pan handlers delight. I had a homeless guy ask me what the hell I was doing in that neighborhood. It's funny when a cracker shows up in an all black neighborhood. Same thing happened when picking up wings at NC Tavern. I was ready for the music to stop when I, mr cracker, walked into an all black club with thumping music, and apparently good wings.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I was ready for the music to stop when I, mr cracker, walked into an all black club with thumping music, and apparently good wings.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


>


Yes, exactly what I was thinking as I walked in, Precisely.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dryverjohn said:


> 0h, I thought you were brave. Airport area is not that bad, unless you stop at the gas station on pax way home. Pan handlers delight. I had a homeless guy ask me what the hell I was doing in that neighborhood. It's funny when a cracker shows up in an all black neighborhood. Same thing happened when picking up wings at NC Tavern. I was ready for the music to stop when I, mr cracker, walked into an all black club with thumping music, and apparently good wings.


Isn't that where YOU go to get wings...

If not then you're missing out...8>)

Rakos


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Finding wings in Charlotte is like finding ocean in Florida. We are surrounded by wings, everywhere.


----------



## freerides (Aug 7, 2018)

have zero clue why anyone would work nights or at .60 a mile


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> 0h, I thought you were brave. Airport area is not that bad, unless you stop at the gas station on pax way home. Pan handlers delight. I had a homeless guy ask me what the hell I was doing in that neighborhood. It's funny when a cracker shows up in an all black neighborhood. Same thing happened when picking up wings at NC Tavern. I was ready for the music to stop when I, mr cracker, walked into an all black club with thumping music, and apparently good wings.


you don't read that well. I work between West Boulevard and Sunset Road and Little Rock Road and Beatties Ford Road which is VFW ...very few whites.

I guess I shouldn't expect Uber drivers to understand the demographic of the neighborhoods they actually drive in though.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I know those neighborhoods mostly kids or parent taking long ride to primary or 2nd job. I have been there and only had a few sketchy moments. Usually very late at night.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

freerides said:


> have zero clue why anyone would work nights or at .60 a mile


Uber promised him $1,500 a week for driving in his spare time. With a newborn and a 9-5 job, this probably was his spare time. Uber and Lyft are now advertising in the sales section of the newspaper. "Waiting for your commission check to come in?, drive for a little extra dough in between checks"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

https://www.wccbcharlotte.com/2018/07/26/rock-hill-police-body-found-off-mt-gallant-road/pic/362858/


----------



## freerides (Aug 7, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Uber promised him $1,500 a week for driving in his spare time. With a newborn and a 9-5 job, this probably was his spare time. Uber and Lyft are now advertising in the sales section of the newspaper. "Waiting for your commission check to come in?, drive for a little extra dough in between checks"


yeah but at .60 a mile its mathmatically impossible to win

eventually its accident, major repair, tickets

i ignore 90% of calls at $1 a mile, if airport rides paid 40% less thats like $22 to go 35 miles & i deadhead so $8 gas lol

plus i get toll $10 so it covers my gas so its $44-74xl after gas, at $22 hour technically it would be worth it for kids or some but I wouldn't do it

i woulda quit years ago thats a whole nother level of desperation just dont get it, make a sign, park your car & stand on a corner

those rates JfK was paying in the 1960s


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

freerides said:


> yeah but at .60 a mile its mathmatically impossible to win
> 
> eventually its accident, major repair, tickets
> 
> ...


You are correct, but it's possible to make $1200-$1500 here by being a gig worker. I don't know if you could make it just doing u/l, but add in postmates, doordash, grubhub and know where to be at the right time. Not a great income and lots of hours. Then again, you can buy a brand new 2400 sqft house in the suburbs here for $220k


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

freerides said:


> yeah but at .60 a mile its mathmatically impossible to win
> 
> eventually its accident, major repair, tickets
> 
> ...


60c a mile?

Lucky...
Not everyone gets that much.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

freerides said:


> have zero clue why anyone would work nights or at .60 a mile


Because then you can work and live in a place where you can drive drunk and maybe get a misdemeanor! I suppose that's the appeal of living there and working there.



dryverjohn said:


> You are correct, but it's possible to make $1200-$1500 here by being a gig worker. I don't know if you could make it just doing u/l, but add in postmates, doordash, grubhub and know where to be at the right time. Not a great income and lots of hours. Then again, you can buy a brand new 2400 sqft house in the suburbs here for $220k


Until someone drives for your living room and get a $50 fine for it


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

freerides said:


> have zero clue why anyone would work nights or at .60 a mile


You think it's smarter to drive during rush hour in major traffic jams for .60 cents per mile? Seeing as drivers are paid by the mile, being able to drive 60 miles in an hour vs. 6 miles in an hour would be the most logical, profitable way to go (unless there's a variable that I'm missing somewhere.)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> Unfortunately, we lost another driver here in Charlotte. I was able to avoid a headon, but still had my SUV totaled by a drunk driver in June. This driver was not as fortunate. In NC, dui is a misdemeanor unless there is a death. This will be a felony charge. The girl that hit me was charged with a misdemeanor. Most of our local roads are single lane divided only by paint. Most drivers in Charlotte have driven in this area.
> 
> There was an Uber occupant in the car that survived and was taken to the hospital. Uber will be writing some big checks on this one.
> https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/o...d-in-2-car-crash-in-south-charlotte/801141862
> ...


Man. Sorry to hear John. All accounts.

Hoping you weren't hurt!

=====================================
Just a side note about the .60 a mile. Driving a beater Prius that costs all in, .16 a mile to drive. I make .59 a mile. (.7 5 cents P/M and .7 cents a minute in my part of CT>) On the hyw, thats 35.40 an hr +time. $39.80

With it not all being HYW miles, I aim for $20 an hr to consider it a profitable enough hour.

Not like this is real hard and pressure at work is "turn left" Really love the work when you want thing.
As a side gig, hustle. Pays well and love the hrs.

Given that we get the same write offs as an 18 wheeler. Really love the tax part. Mileage is easy to keep track of and so far I've had no liability.

Now if I'd just drive more, LoL.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> You think it's smarter to drive during rush hour in major traffic jams for .60 cents per mile? Seeing as drivers are paid by the mile, being able to drive 60 miles in an hour vs. 6 miles in an hour would be the most logical, profitable way to go (unless there's a variable that I'm missing somewhere.)


 The missing variable is that drunk driving is a misdemeanor here and loads of people drive drunk at night. I watch literally truckloads of drunks hit the bar, already plastered, and then drive home after last call. You need to stay sharp, there is a lot of weaving on our local roads and highways. In Charlotte, there are many 1 lane highways, so a head on collision is a very real possibility.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> The missing variable is that drunk driving is a misdemeanor here and loads of people drive drunk at night. I watch literally truckloads of drunks hit the bar, already plastered, and then drive home after last call. You need to stay sharp, there is a lot of weaving on our local roads and highways. In Charlotte, there are many 1 lane highways, so a head on collision is a very real possibility.


Yes I know the streets are filled with more drunks/drugged out folks at night. But there are also far fewer drivers on the road at night. During rush hour (3:30 -7:30 pm) it takes about 90 minutes to get from Santa Monica to Downtown LA. At 1 am it takes 20 minutes to drive the exact same route.

I live in Los Angeles where after 9 pm, > 70% of the drivers on the road have some trace of alcohol or drugs in their system. We have our fair share of car accidents in this city, but being sober while driving certainly helps with staying sharp and making sound decisions behind the wheel.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber has nothing to do with this. if they were paid $3 a mile would they still be alive?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Uber has nothing to do with this. if they were paid $3 a mile would they still be alive?


In all probability yes. $3 a mile means you drive for 5 times the pay. This means no more 80 hour weeks, so the probability that this driver would have been watching Netflix on his couch instead of Instapay in the driver seat is very high.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In all probability yes. $3 a mile means you drive for 5 times the pay. This means no more 80 hour weeks, so the probability that this driver would have been watching Netflix on his couch instead of Instapay in the driver seat is very high.


But no guarantee. It could be the opposite and entice people to drive more if customers would be willing to pay that.

The drunk driver didn't choose to kill an Uber driver because they were working for peanuts.

It has nothing to do with the pay. It's just bad luck that the driver ended up on that road at the time. A minute sooner or later at the same rate might have meant they would not have been involved in the crash.

I see your point that it adds insult to injury but the pay is inconsequential.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> But no guarantee. It could be the opposite and entice people to drive more if customers would be willing to pay that.
> 
> The drunk driver didn't choose to kill an Uber driver because they were working for peanuts.
> 
> ...


Pay is never inconsequential. It's truly everything. Try getting a factory job near Shanghai and get back to us in 6 months, if you live through the experience.


----------

